# F/s MK1&2 parts



## IamKing (Feb 27, 2018)

I have for sale parts from both 82 MK1 and 87 MK1, as well as harness from 90 cab 
Looking to sell as much if not all of it as possible
I have plenty of parts for sale for VW rabbit.
I plan on 1.8T swap and I need all old parts gone looking to sell everything as a whole but willing to sell parts individually.
Don’t be afraid to make and offer in my DM. 
I have 2 sets of axles for both sides 
The Engine is a 16v PL out of 88 GTI w CIS system, also have a block from 1.7L that come with it. 
I have the 020 5 speed transmission 
Box of wiring harnesses and fuse boxes with K jevtronic ECM, 90 cab harness and ECU (un-cut/OE)
Spare dash needs some restoring and plenty of miscellaneous. 
Thank you for your time😊
https://share.icloud.com/photos/0lxb0eosvXkq0xy3x9PuntRaw


----------

